# Portugal & Spain Feb - May



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you used the Caravan Club sites in Spain and Portugal. We've read the Caravan Club Winter Escapes brochure and feel this might be for us in 2014. I know its a year ahead, but we plan early. 

Can anyone give us some information about the sites? Should we consider travelling in convoy with others?

Regards


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't bother with CC sites.

We spent a month during Feb & March this winter pottering around Spain & Portugal.

We travelled alone and stopped in Aires, free parking spots and a couple of nights in proper campsites, mainly to use their laundry and wi-fi facilities.

We had a great time and met some interesting folks.

Just go and enjoy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Portugal & Spaine Feb - May*



Westkirby01 said:


> Have you used the Caravan Club sites in Spain and Portugal. We've read the Caravan Club Winter Escapes brochure and feel this might be for us in 2014. I know its a year ahead, but we plan early.


If you're going to use campsites then, be aware, that they do get very busy in the hotspots- ie Costas and Algarve- at the time of year you mention.

We were there at the same time last year and found no problems at all with sites ffurther north in Spain and Portugal; rather the opposite in fact as we often had the place to ourselves and were a little lonely sometimes ! Once we hit the Costas and Algarve however we hoped to take a break from touring and spend a few days on a site. Not a hope ! They were all packed and we managed a maximum of 3 nights in one place and that virtually under the neighbour's awning. We were actually laughed at by one Spanish receptionist for being naive enough to think we could have a pitch.

If you want to spend time in one place I'd certainly pre-book my pitch. The CC sites are usually well-chosen and often have rallies that you could join for company and activities.

If you're going to travel down through France in winter then note than many campsites are closed- they tend to do from late September to mid- October- and aires also shut off fresh water before there is a chance of frost. There will be many rally-ists going down at that time of year via CC meets.

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

In April and May most Spanish sites are virtually empty except for Easter. We spent April and May throughout Spain and on many sites there were very few pitches occupied. One of these sites (Cabopino nr Marbella )I believe is in the CC brochure (also ACSI) and there were plenty of available spaces.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Cabopino is a very large well run site which has lots of Brits, Dutch and German clients, many of whom have been going there for years...
We found it a good place for our first year to ease us into the business of being a long-term couple just setting out.
Generally good climate but avoid February if you have dogs - processional caterpillars! Used to be best priced by the month.

Campo Turismo near Lagos on the Algarve is one of the best campsites in Europe in our book. Not sure why it doesn't feature in the Winter Escapes brochure because I am sure Caravan Club used to rally there though I did hear rumours of them being ejected! There are always Brits there anyway. We tend to use Camping Cheques when we go there. Best Feb to April as the weather is better then. Dec/Jan a bit cold and wet for us!

In Portugal, Orbitur have a lot of the sites. They are good but have gotten a lot dearer recently. However, €15 gets you a card which will get you a 15% discount so well worth having for longer stays.

La Manga is something else again. Some love it; some loath it. It is certainly very busy and the only one I would bother to book in advance for - if I were to go back! In 2009, we made a little slideshow about it which you can view at http://kvisit.com/S4alN

Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> In Portugal, Orbitur have a lot of the sites. They are good but have gotten a lot dearer recently. However, €15 gets you a card which will get you a 15% discount so well worth having for longer stays.


And if you are over 60 you can have the card free.

G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> And if you are over 60 you can have the card free


Rotten b*****s charged me for it in April! Obviously I looked too young...
Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > And if you are over 60 you can have the card free
> ...


I e-mailed Lisbon for ours and the application form said over 60s get it free. If I'd had to apply in person I'm sure they'd have insisted on checking with my passport. :wink:

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have experience of sites in Murcia and Andulusia in February? Not on the coast, but inland, eg Totana, El Berro, Orgiva. Busy or quiet? Pre-booking needed?
Thanks.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have experience of sites in Murcia and Andulusia in February? Not on the coast, but inland, eg Totana, El Berro, Orgiva. Busy or quiet? Pre-booking needed?
Thanks.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Most winter rallies are organised by the camping and caravanning club and they probably have a better choice of sites.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

wug said:


> Does anyone have experience of sites in Murcia and Andulusia in February? Not on the coast, but inland, eg Totana, El Berro, Orgiva. Busy or quiet? Pre-booking needed?
> Thanks.


Hi Wug
We do Andulusia twice a year February 2nd we left the UK this year 
-12º at the Somme over night ! so it could be cold untill you get 3/4 the way down through Spain 
There are campsites open in France all year but you have to look for them depending on the route chosen.
The site's we use gets busy not over full .PM me for info if required 
Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would not bother booking. Unless you want the company of other ralliers then it is not worth it. There are usually plenty of spaces on most sites, February/March can be busy but it quietens down after that. If you book you could be stuck on a site that you do not like and you may be in an area that is suffering some bad weather.

Buy the ACSI book before you go and you will have access to plenty of sites at a price less than staying on a rally. If you want a long stay on any particular site then they usually do monthly rates even cheaper than ACSI prices. As an example we stayed on a site south of Cadiz this year in April at a cost of €285 all in for the month. Very nice site, excellent facilities and including free wi-fi. At current exchange rates that's around £7.50 a night.

JohnW


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Patrick_Phillips said:
> 
> 
> > In Portugal, Orbitur have a lot of the sites. They are good but have gotten a lot dearer recently. However, €15 gets you a card which will get you a 15% discount so well worth having for longer stays.
> ...


No you can't - they keep changing the discount schemes on offer. As Patrick says you now have to pay for this card but you can use it on all Orbitur sites in Portugal and get the discount.

Christine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christine1310 said:


> No you can't - they keep changing the discount schemes on offer. As Patrick says you now have to pay for this card but you can use it on all Orbitur sites in Portugal and get the discount.
> 
> Christine


Glad we got ours free ! It has no date on it.

It's now 50 % off the card price for the retired and pensioners so 10 euros:

_For your convenience, request your Orbitur Camping Club card now!
Fill out the online registration form and send us your payment by postal order, along with your personal data, and you will receive your membership card by post. The amount to be sent is 20 euros. There is a 50% discount on the card price for retired people and pensioners.
We wait for you at Orbitur campsites! _

G


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

we travel on our own but soon make lots of friends. I came accross camping La belavista in Manilva, Spain. Its a new campsite with very good facilities and very clean. It is also by the beach. 


Enjoy the trip 

Joe


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If you're going to inland Portugal, try camping Alentejo. It's on the ACSI website. It's not in the book, but it's about €11 a night year round, with free wifi. The owner is very friendly and helpful. It's just up the road from Evora, loads of stuff to see. If you go, tell Siebo the owner that John and Linda recommended you.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Easyriders said:


> If you're going to inland Portugal, try camping Alentejo. It's on the ACSI website. It's not in the book, but it's about €11 a night year round, with free wifi. The owner is very friendly and helpful. It's just up the road from Evora, loads of stuff to see. If you go, tell Siebo the owner that John and Linda recommended you.


...and you can add John and Brenda and Ian and Sue. This is a great little site.

JohnW


----------

